
History of Toilet Paper - peter_d_sherman
http://www.toiletpaperhistory.net/toilet-paper-history/history-of-toilet-paper/
======
peter_d_sherman
The first toilet paper sold in this country in 1857 -- was apparently not a
commercial success...

Compare this to many entrepreneurs and software authors who create a website
or an app that does not succeed with their first version...

Apparently commercial toilet paper contained splinters, actual wood splinters,
until 1935, which means that the market had to wait approximately 78 years for
a splinter-free product...

Two points:

1) Just because people aren't buying something today doesn't mean they don't
need it or wouldn't eventually want it...

2) There might be room for additional improvement in products that are already
popular and have a market...

(Of course, the counter-argument is that there are too many products that no
one wants or needs glutting the market, but the counter-counter-argument for
that is that a diversity of products creates a rich marketplace full of
choices... so, choose one of those viewpoints...<g>)

